# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  خبر جدید از ترمیم معدل؟!

## پرنیان بانو

سلام بچه ها میگم کسی خبر تازه ای از ترمیم معدل نداره؟؟

----------


## biology115

Up

----------


## newpath

احتمالا به دی ماه نرسه .. میتونید از  @Itak بپرسید

----------


## *Yousef*

بابا انقد تاپیک نزنین دیگه, اصن به خردادم نمیرسه.

----------


## idealist

دلتونو به ترمیم خوش نکنین. به کنکور 95 نمیرسه.

----------


## Ritalin

یکی از دوستان تو یه تایپیک گفتن احتمال زیاد ثبت نامش دی و خرداد اجرایی میشه.که به نظرم احتمالش زیاد .اگه میخواستن به ۹۵ نرسونن تا اینجا پیشرفت نمیکرد.

----------


## quf

حتما به خرداد میرسه ینی واسه کنکور 95 از یه جای مورد اعتماد خبرشو دارم......حالا ببینید کِی گفتم

----------


## mehrsa.m

بچه ها....هروقت بیاد مطمئنا همه می فهمید...احتمالا به دی که نمیرسه....اگه به خرداد رسید برید اگه هم نه چرا خودتونو ناراحت میکنید؟؟؟انقد انرژی رو صرف ناراحتی برا معدل نکنین....اگه اومد حتما برین نیومد غصه نخورین...شرایط برا همه یکیه.....

----------


## Ultra

> حتما به خرداد میرسه ینی واسه کنکور 95 از یه جای مورد اعتماد خبرشو دارم......حالا ببینید کِی گفتم


ثبت نام کنکور معمولا توی زمستون انجام میشه

خرداد یه ماه قبل کنکوره؟!!! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## quf

> ثبت نام کنکور معمولا توی زمستون انجام میشه
> 
> خرداد یه ماه قبل کنکوره؟!!!


برا آموزش پرورش کاری نداره نمره هارو بفرسته سنجش...سنجشم راحت میتونه ترازگیری کنه....آخره خبره زیرو بخون ببین چی نوشته
زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد

----------


## Ultra

> برا آموزش پرورش کاری نداره نمره هارو بفرسته سنجش...سنجشم راحت میتونه ترازگیری کنه....آخره خبره زیرو بخون ببین چی نوشته
> زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد


اینطوری همه تراز و رتبه ها به هم میریزه

سنجش به همون راحتی اجازه ویرایش نمیده

خیلی دلتون رو خوش نکنید

----------


## quf

> اینطوری همه تراز و رتبه ها به هم میریزه
> 
> سنجش به همون راحتی اجازه ویرایش نمیده
> 
> خیلی دلتون رو خوش نکنید


ان شاالله که قبول میکنه
ما که امیدواریم قبول کنه
موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام بچه ها میگم کسی خبر تازه ای از ترمیم معدل نداره؟؟


یک منبع ناشناس که نخاسته اسمی ازش برده بشه گفته که اجرای این طرح فقط منوط به رفع و لغو تحریم ها در دوره پسابرجام هستش.مطمئنا اگر برجام اجرایی بشه با تدبیر لازم همه طرح ها انجام میشه و فقط مشکل ما در حال حاضز عدم اجرایی شدن برجامه. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## shaahin

بچه ها پیگیر باشید ، هفته ای یه بار یکی یدونه کامنت تو سایت آموزش و پرورش و سایت های مرتبطش بزاریم خودش باز حرکتیه ، بجنبیم که به 95 برسه، من تهرانم ، میرم سرمیزنم آموزش و پروش هنوز هم میگه آیین نامه اجرایی !!! من هم حضوری هم مجازی به اندازه خودم پیگیرم لطفا شما هم باشید...  دمتون گرم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alirezakhaki

هنوز خبری نیس ؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

خدااا.عجب غلطی کردم فوتبال جام جهانی سال 1393 دیدم وواسه نهایی نخوندم.برسان ترمیم

----------


## biology115

> خدااا.عجب غلطی کردم فوتبال جام جهانی سال 1393 دیدم وواسه نهایی نخوندم.برسان ترمیم


هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم ...

----------


## mamadsoag

آخرین خبر ترمیم معدلعبدالرسول عمادی در گفت‌و‌گو با ایلنا، با اشاره به این مطلب که وزارتخانه هنوز تدوین آیین‌نامه ترمیم سوابق را شروع نکرده است، گفت: البته در مرکز سنجش هم اکنون بخشی که مربوط به تدوین پیش‌نویس است، مدت‌ها آغاز شده است.وی افزود: بهتر است؛ از این طرح با عنوان ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی نام ببریم تا ترمیم معدل؛ چرا که اگر ترمیم معدل باشد به معنای این است که کارنامه جدید باید صادر کنیم، که در این صورت به سوابق تحصیلی گذشته بی‌توجهی می‌شود، در حالی که چنین چیزی نیست.کنکور برای ۱۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها همیشه باقی استرئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش ادامه داد: سوابق تحصیلی (دروس امتحان‌های سوم متوسطه) به عنوان دانشنامه تحصیلی قطعی و رسمی صدور یافته است.عمادی با اشاره به اینکه کنکور برای ۱۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها همیشه باقی خواهد بود، اظهار داشت: همیشه برای دانشگاه‌های درجه یک کشور رقابت وجود خواهد داشت و کنکور خاص دانشگاه و یا کنکور سراسری عمومی برای این بخش از دانشگاه‌ها برگزار خواهد شد.رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش اضافه کرد: اما بسیاری ار ظرفیت‌ها در کشور است که نیازی به کنکور ندارد؛ در حال حاضر این موضوع به علاقه‌مندی و انتخاب خود داوطلب است؛ یعنی قانون سنجش و پدیرش دانشجو می‌گوید که داوطلبان می‌توانند به سه شیوه انتخاب رشته کند که عبارت است؛ از سابقه تحصیلی، سوابق به اضافه آزمون عمومی و سوابق تحصیلی به اضافه آزمون عمومی و اختصاصی.وی افزود: اما فضای روانی و ذهنی دانش آموزان ما هنوز به این صورت است که هر سه شیوه را امتحان می‌کنند؛ ولی خیلی از رشته‌ها و ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها، نیازی به شرکت در کنکور ندارد.سهم ۲۵ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آیندهعمادی با بیان اینکه در حال حاضر سهم سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۲۵ درصد و سال آینده هم ۲۵ درصد خواهد شد، گفت: منتها ۵ درصد تاثیر مثبت برای دوره پیش دانشگاهی پیش بینی شده است و برای داوطلبانی که این اعمال سابقه، باعث افزایش رتبه‌شان باشد، اعمال می‌شود و برای داوطلبانی که باعث کاهش رتبه‌شان شود؛ اعمال نخواهد شد؛ البته پیشنهاد آموزش و پرورش ۱۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی سوابق بود، ولی در ‌‌نهایت ۵ درصد تاثیر مثبت شد.راه‌اندازی سامانه جامعی برای تجمیع سوابق تحصیلیرئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش از طراحی و راه‌اندازی سامانه جامعی برای تجمیع سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان از پایه اول ابتدایی تا پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی خبر داد و گفت: در این صورت دانش‌آموزان با یک کارت هوشمند اطلاعات، می‌توانند؛ هر لحظه به سوابق تحصیلی خود دسترسی داشته باشند.وی ادامه داد: البته این سامانه در حال طراحی است و ما در حال حاضر آنچه که از سوابق تحصیلی داریم، سابقه پایه سوم متوسطه است و سوابق پایه‌های دیگر در خود مدارس است و در دست کسی نیست.میانگین نمره دانش آموزان در مقطع متوسطهعمادی با اشاره به این مطلب که روند آمار امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان در خرداد امسال نسبت به خرداد ۹۳ خیلی تفاوت محسوسی نداشت، خاطرنشان کرد: معمولا درصد قبولی‌ دانش‌آموزان در این پایه ۸۰ درصد و در سال‌های اخیر میانگین نمره دانش‌آموزان در پایه سوم متوسطه بین ۱۱تا ۱۲ است که البته امیدواریم با توجه به بحث اهمیت سوابق تحصیلی در سال‌های آینده این میانگین افزایش یابد.منبع : ایلنا 
بچه ها اینا هیچکاری نمیکنن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## biology115

وزارتخانه هنوز تدوین آیین‌نامه ترمیم سوابق را شروع نکرده است ...

انگار میخوان فیل هوا کنن ...

لابد میخوان تا عید طولش بدن بگن هنوز تدوین نشده و بعد از عید هم هیچ

بچه ها به کنکور 95 نمیرسه ، تمام ...

----------


## GHZO7

به نظرم به 95 نمیرسه

----------

